# Just In Case You All Have Not Seen It, We Have A * News * Discussion Forum



## 1QTPie (Jun 25, 2018)

A lot of our Off Topic news items are in there now. It's under the Discussion board and the Political Forum is now  a subforum.


----------



## Zuleika (Jun 25, 2018)

Two new Forums:

Sports: (Entertainment Sub - Forum) 

https://longhaircareforum.com/forums/sports.79/


News:

https://longhaircareforum.com/forums/news-breaking-news.81/


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 25, 2018)

THANK YOU FOR THE SPORTS FORUM!!

@MissNina @FelaShrine


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jun 25, 2018)

I appreciate the intent but the forum has become too bifurcated. Lots of people (myself included) are not visiting these nested forums.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 25, 2018)

Zuleika said:


> Two new Forums:
> 
> Sports: (Entertainment Sub - Forum)
> 
> ...




Thanks, I totally missed the Sports Forum.


----------



## SoniT (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks. I was looking for the Political forum. Glad it's still there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 25, 2018)

It seems like now there is still a space for political news but now a new space for all the random, nonpolitical news?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 25, 2018)

I for one am glad to have it. I hardly visit OT anymore because of all the bad news stories that I am actively avoiding in the news and on social media. I have been avoiding that story on the boy in the bronx and when I came to OT it was the first thread I saw so to the person who did this I say thank you!


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jun 25, 2018)

Cool. I wish the Fashion and Book forums were moved higher up so they could get more traffic. It also seems strange that the Michael Jackson forum is above the Off Topic forum. And couldn't the Soap Opera forum be a subforum of the Entertainment forum?


----------



## BonBon (Jun 25, 2018)

VeryBecoming said:


> Cool. I wish the Fashion and Book forums were moved higher up so they could get more traffic. *It also seems strange that the Michael Jackson forum is above the Off Topic forum.* And couldn't the Soap Opera forum be a subforum of the Entertainment forum?



I find it strange that we still have a MJ forum.


----------

